# Coal load for AMS Drop Bottom gons.



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just couldn't stand not carrying a load of coal for my new AMS Drop Bottom gondolas, so I spent a little time this afternoon making two coal loads. This is a fairly quick and simple project.


When Jim Stapleton was building a storage building for his trains, there was some scrap foam insulation that I borrowed. At the time it looked as if it might come in useful at sometime. My best description of it is that it is weakly sintered styrofoam pellets. The sheets are 1 7/8 inch thick.











Using a hand saw I cut a rectangle that just fit the opening in the top of the car.










I then placed the block on top of the car and marked the location of the posts in the inside of the car. Using a coping saw I cut out the 12 notches so that the foam block would fit inside the car. 











Taking a knife I scraped across the top of the block to shape it into a coal load. I held the knife at 90 degrees to the surface of the block. The foam pellets break loose at the grain boundary so you are left with a surface the resembles a load of pellets. Up close they are spherical rather that angular, but it is not too bad from a distance as the train goes by.













Close up of sculpted block.











I then painted it with KRYLON H2O latex spray paint, satin black. When I did this last year making a coal load for the regular gondolas I used an acrylic spray paint. It ate the plastic!










Here are the finished loads in the two cars.




















This project took a total, for both loads of about an hour and a half.

This material makes nice loads, You can vary the load by changing the color of paint that you use.

Chuck N


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chuck, 
You did a real nice job. I am sure the first AMS drop bottom gondola's to have a coal load......Good pictures and easy to follow.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to Jonathan yesterday and told him I wanted some of these. I will pick-up at the BTS. Perfect timing for this load.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Chuck.

I hope to get mine next week. Good to see you at Jim's.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Don:

It was great to see you at the NG steamup. I am planning to be at Jim's on Saturday of the standard gauge one. I'll be out there on Thursday for track maintenance. 


Chuck


----------

